# Where to buy a FA120?



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

I've searched everywhere and everyone seems to be out of stock, Amazon has none and neither does ebay.

Anyone know where to buy one, for cheap?

I had bought a TRENDnet TU2-ET100 earlier, only to find out it wasn't compatible

Or, is anyone willing to sell any ones that they don't use?


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

Here's a refurb fairly cheap.



gravely101 said:


> I've searched everywhere and everyone seems to be out of stock, Amazon has none and neither does ebay.
> 
> Anyone know where to buy one, for cheap?
> 
> I had bought a TRENDnet TU2-ET100 earlier, only to find out it wasn't compatible


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

djl25 said:


> Here's a refurb fairly cheap.


I already found out about that site, they are out of stock.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The FA120 is no longer in production and is getting harder to find. I have a bunch of adapters (Airlink?) that are compatible with the backported (i.e., updated) drivers that I used successfully with my Tivos. If you're interested, drop me a PM and I'll let you have one for a reasonable cost. I believe the current OS versions for all models now contain the updated drivers, but I can't guarantee it. I'd have to check but I may even have a FA120 left. I seem to recall seeing one sitting in a box a while back.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

I would suggest doing a "title and descrption" search for fa120, putting it in your saved searches and have it email you any new matching listings. I bought 3 of them in in June with prices ranging from $9 to $19 (with shipping). Be careful there are almost always some on buy-it-now auction with higher prices $20-$60 before shipping. I just checked and right this minute there don't appear to be any on auction, but at least four or five others were auctioned last month that I didn't by.

Sorry, I'm not willing to sell any of mine. I now have 1 each for my four Dtivos.


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

gravely101 said:


> I had bought a TRENDnet TU2-ET100 earlier, only to find out it wasn't compatible


Really? According to the zipper page:



> Step 4 - Run the Enhancement Script on Your Tivo
> A. Connect your Tivo to your network through your router, using a USB-Ethernet adapter. Most commercially available adapters will not work because they are not compatible with tivo's usb drivers. Choose a compatible adapter, like the TRENDnet TU2-ET100, or if you want to use a wireless connection, couple the USB adapter with a wireless Ethernet bridge, like this one. You might also be able to snag some older adapters on Ebay. See here for a full list of compatible adapters


Can anyone confirm if this (TU2- ET100) adapter with works with and/or without backported adapters?


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

texster said:


> Really? According to the zipper page:
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this (TU2- ET100) adapter with works with and/or without backported adapters?


My DTiVo wasn't zippered, I used a different method, and that usb ethernet adapter didn't work with my TiVo. The FA120 seems to be a guarantee that it will work.


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone know?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Here's one for $84. It says in stock, too. 

http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail.asp?rid=fd_01&itemid=1439614356

I have two (actually I have three but the third one is apparently in hiding and will require some kind of major search operation to locate!). $30 shipped USPS First Class Mail if you want one, act soon because I think I'll list them on Amazon for $50-$60 or so if you're not interested.


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

dswallow said:


> Here's one for $84. It says in stock, too.
> 
> http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail.asp?rid=fd_01&itemid=1439614356
> 
> I have two (actually I have three but the third one is apparently in hiding and will require some kind of major search operation to locate!). $30 shipped USPS First Class Mail if you want one, act soon because I think I'll list them on Amazon for $50-$60 or so if you're not interested.


I just sent you a PM


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

I appreciate all your help, I finally bought a FA120


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

The DUB-E100 works great on my Series 2. Only $5.95 plus $4 shipping here, http://www.thriftycomputer.com/product/D-Link-DUB-E100-USB-2.0-Ethernet-Adapter.html

Note added 7/31/08: These are version A1 adapters and are TiVo Series 2 compatible


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Make sure you get the right version of DUB-E100. The A1 version is the original AX88172 one. I think the A2/B1 versions may be supported with newer drivers.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

classicsat said:


> Make sure you get the right version of DUB-E100. The A1 version is the original AX88172 one. I think the A2/B1 versions may be supported with newer drivers.


classicsat is correct, but rest assured the DUB-E100 link I posted is for version A1. They say it right on the web page:



> # These revision A1 adapters are also TIVO Series 2. compatible (click here for compatiblity chart)


----------



## eibgrad (Dec 11, 2004)

FWIW, I'm very disappointed w/ my DUB-E100 adapters.

Although they are all version A4 and supposedly NOT compatible w/ my Humax DRT800 Tivo's, they actually worked for about a year. Then each one, over a period of several months, started acting up. They would work for a while, maybe 2-3 weeks, then the link light would blink at a high rate of speed incessantly and no further network communications was possible. I had to reset the Tivo and adapter, then things would start working again until it acted up again. Over time, this behavior would occur more and more frequently. After about a year of this, they stopped working completely. The adapters link light would blink incessantly ALL THE TIME no matter what I did. At that point I wasn't sure if this was a problem w/ Tivo compatibility or the network adapter itself. So I tried installing them on an XP laptop. No dice. Either XP refuses to identify the adapter, OR, it does but the device cannot be started (code 10). I tried the original drivers and latest 1.40 for A4 hardware. Doesn't matter, just doesn't work.

Bottomline: Having had ALL THREE (3) of my D-Link DUB-E100 (A4) adapters initially work, then ultimately fail, I strongly suspect the problem was never Tivo compatibility, but simply failed D-Link hardware. All of these DUB-E100's are now headed for the garbage can. I too am looking for FA120 adapters because although there are DUB-E100 A1 adapters posted regularly on eBay, I don't trust the quality of these D-Link adapters. Having had three identical failures over 3-4 years has made me leery about investing further in DUB-E100 adapters, whatever the version.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

These work with tivo software version 7.2.2 and above. They were on sale this week for $2.99 at the Fry's brick and mortar (online price is $12.99 + shipping).

For a dtivo with 6.x, you will probably need the backport drivers.


----------



## niicceem (Jun 15, 2005)

eibgrad said:


> FWIW, I'm very disappointed w/ my DUB-E100 adapters.
> 
> Although they are all version A4 and supposedly NOT compatible w/ my Humax DRT800 Tivo's, they actually worked for about a year. Then each one, over a period of several months, started acting up. They would work for a while, maybe 2-3 weeks, then the link light would blink at a high rate of speed incessantly and no further network communications was possible. I had to reset the Tivo and adapter, then things would start working again until it acted up again. Over time, this behavior would occur more and more frequently. After about a year of this, they stopped working completely. The adapters link light would blink incessantly ALL THE TIME no matter what I did. At that point I wasn't sure if this was a problem w/ Tivo compatibility or the network adapter itself. So I tried installing them on an XP laptop. No dice. Either XP refuses to identify the adapter, OR, it does but the device cannot be started (code 10). I tried the original drivers and latest 1.40 for A4 hardware. Doesn't matter, just doesn't work.


over the last couple of months I had the same sequence of events happen with my a4 adapter on series 2 540 tivo and it finally stopped working. I then tried the adapter on an xp laptop (using driver v1.40) initially it didn't work, I can send packets but can't receive them, after some troubleshooting on windows, I discovered,under driver properties, it was set to "autosense". I changed it to "full duplex" and it immediately started receiving packets.

it almost looks like that's the same issue it has on linux/tivo because tivo can send packets out (my router log shows tivo ask for IP) but tivo never seems to get the reply so it fails with N02 or N07 depending on my selection of fixed or dhcp.


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

Mine arrived in the mail yesterday, was plug-and-play in my Zippered HDVR2. Much faster than the old wireless b Linksys WUSB11.

Thanks kenr!


----------

